

Viewport Meta Tag: Minimal-UI - Jhsto
http://visuellegedanken.de/2014-03-13/viewport-meta-tag-minimal-ui/

======
ricardobeat
If you are confused because Safari already does this when you scroll, the meta
tag enables the behaviour immediately on page load, replacing the old 1px
scroll trickery.

~~~
mtber
AFAIK it shows them in 'modal' when they do display so they don't take up
space any more.

